# CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - Excellent!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My first experience with CAO, and I'll be back for more. Wonderful construction, perfect draw. Lots of chocolate and cream in the initial 1/3rd o...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - Excellent!


----------



## Grakken (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah these are great, and they are reasonably priced too. The mash had them for 18 or 19 bucks shipped (5 pack) the other day..so look for them on the Mega mash this Friday.


----------

